
Assange – Warrant for arrest upheld - alva
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2018/feb/06/julian-assange-still-faces-arrest-after-judge-rules-warrant-valid
======
gsnedders
tl;dr: he skipped bail, he's still liable for skipping bail.

